# Keyword hierarchy



## Light (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi
I have imported an old keyword list into LR Classic 7:2
I have a hierarchy which include "General" as a high level keyword. I no longer want to include this,  How can I remove it without losing all the sub-keywords?
Can anyone advise me, please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi lightstreams, welcome to the forum!

You'd need to drag the child keywords up to General's parent keyword or up to root level (no parents), and then once it hasn't got any children, you'll be able to delete it.


----------



## Light (Mar 30, 2018)

thank you.


----------

